# Wolverine Sportback 8” Brown/Mossy Oak boots



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Wolverine Sportback 8” Brown/Mossy Oak boots

My first impression upon opening the box and putting these boots on was that they sure are light! It is very noticeable, and makes for great comfort on long hikes. The foot bed has a good amount of cushion it seems, and the size 10 fit my feet well. These boots feature 800 grams of Thinsulate Ultra insulation and Gore-Tex waterproof material. All the seams are double stitched for lasting durability, and the foot bed itself features Goodyear welt construction. This construction method allows for air flow through both sides of the boot, increasing the breathability. That was another aspect of the boot that I was impressed by. I tested these boots in very high temperatures of up to 90 degrees Fahrenheit, and while my feet got warm, they were never hot or uncomfortable. The Gore-Tex and welt construction really allowed these boots to breath well and my feet never felt “stuffy.” 
Once again, the Gore-Tex uppers did their job when working in water. At creek crossings I would not avoid the water; I would just walk right through it. These boots were supposed to be waterproof, and I was going to test their full ability to keep water out. They were successful at keeping my feet dry in all conditions that I tested them in, from wading through streams to hiking all day in the rain.
I was also able to test these boots at work on very rough rocky terrain and was impressed by the grip and durability of the rubber sole. The rubber in the sole of these boots is soft, which provides for great grip on slippery surfaces and loose rock. A typical downfall of soft rubber soles when hiking on the jagged rocks of Montana’s mountains is that they don’t last long because the sharp edges of the rocks cut the rubber to pieces. This was not the case with these boots. I wore them in the roughest terrain I know of, and after a 6 mile round trip hike up a rocky canyon, there were no visible cuts in the rubber sole. These soles are built to last, and should be great on any terrain!
Maintenance of these boots is very simple, and with any boot can be the key to lasting durability. A wet cloth with a mild soap is all that is needed for getting the dirt and grime off the uppers, and once dry, a silicone spray will rejuvenate the water repellency of the outside of the boots.
Overall, these boots were very impressive. I tested them in some of the roughest conditions possible and they did nothing but impress me the whole time. They were able to take all the abuse I submitted them to and keep a “like new” appearance. I am really looking forward to wearing these in mid-November while chasing whitetails around the river bottoms of Western Montana. With 800 grams of Thinsulate Ultra insulation and Gore-Tex I am confident my feet will be kept warm and dry in the worst conditions the mountains can throw at me! For more information on the Sportback boot by Wolverine, check out www.Wolverine.com

Review written by: Nate Ward
Field Staff for GarysBowhunting.com
GarysBowhunting.co
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

